# Magic wont make the playoffs next year



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I just know it


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Personally, i'm not expecting to see them make the playoffs either, and this is why.

The Magic need a better back court, someone to glue the team together and control the ball. Right now the Magic's style is "hand it to McGrady". They need someone else to step up for there team, like Wally Szerbiak stepped up to help KG. If they do that, than i think they can make it to the playoffs again, otherwize, i wouldn't count on it


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> Personally, i'm not expecting to see them make the playoffs either, and this is why.
> 
> The Magic need a better back court, someone to glue the team together and control the ball. Right now the Magic's style is "hand it to McGrady". They need someone else to step up for there team, like Wally Szerbiak stepped up to help KG. If they do that, than i think they can make it to the playoffs again, otherwize, i wouldn't count on it


If Hill wanders back into the fray and plays up to 75% of what he used to, you'll change your minds quickly enough. Tht'd give the Magic two superstars with excellent passing skills


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Why wouldn't they make the playoffs next year if they made it this year? They had a horrible backcourt and were only one win away from having the 4th seed. They will make the playoffs with or without Hill, as long as McGrady continues to play like a true superstar.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

if hill is more than 75% and if miller is healthy, if armstrong gets some good help at pg. If hunter improves. If they get some help up front they can be very tough next season. Grant, miller and mcgrady could be very hard to deal with. the key is what they get to help them up front.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> if hill is more than 75% and if miller is healthy, if armstrong gets some good help at pg. If hunter improves. If they get some help up front they can be very tough next season. Grant, miller and mcgrady could be very hard to deal with. the key is what they get to help them up front.


All big 'ifs'. I'd love to see Hill regain some form and shake the East up a little


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

First of all they need to draft Jiri Welsch or trade there pick,etc... for Jaric. Then need to find a cheap, good rebounding front court player, maybe trade Armstrong or Miller for Fortson, etc...??? Then they need Hunter to get into a weight room. This would greatly improve there team.

C-Steven Hunter 6-10 224 3.6ppg 1.8rpg 
PF-Danny Fortson 6-8 260 11.2ppg 11.7rpg 
SF-Grant Hill 6-8 225 16.8ppg 8.9rpg 4.6apg 
SG-Tracy Mcgrady 6-8 210 25.6ppg 7.9rpg 5.3apg 1.57spg
PG-Jiri Welsch 6-7 208 15.5ppg 1.6apg


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> First of all they need to draft Jiri Welsch or trade there pick,etc... for Jaric. Then need to find a cheap, good rebounding front court player, maybe trade Armstrong or Miller for Fortson, etc...??? Then they need Hunter to get into a weight room. This would greatly improve there team.
> 
> C-Steven Hunter 6-10 224 3.6ppg 1.8rpg
> ...


Agreed. Hunter's development is paramount to their success


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Steven Hunter is going to work out well and I hope Doc Rivers will play him at starting center and doesn't buy into the Patrick Ewing story about how he's old but can still play because sure he has some few offensive good times but the guy can't run like the normal aged guys if his life depended on it. 

Pat has really dissapointed me in the playoffs but that's probably because Doc doesn't think he has enough to get the job done. Horace Grant is more important to the team, no doubt about it.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, I think with Hill back, T-Mac will be able to focus more on the offenssive end, I like their chance to be a top 4 team in the east next year but I would say they still have to upgrade their forntcourt for them to win the East.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> Steven Hunter is going to work out well and I hope Doc Rivers will play him at starting center and doesn't buy into the Patrick Ewing story about how he's old but can still play because sure he has some few offensive good times but the guy can't run like the normal aged guys if his life depended on it.
> 
> Pat has really dissapointed me in the playoffs but that's probably because Doc doesn't think he has enough to get the job done. Horace Grant is more important to the team, no doubt about it.


Ewing is finished. Its a shame he can't see it


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

It's great to see I am not the only one here who admites it.


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

******t1mac. Personal attacks on other fans are not allowed! Profanity is not either. Might as well save your typing. I will delete or edit them every time. Be respectful. *


----------

